# What did I tell yall about GGG? His record is...



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

SHIT!

Ouma
Proska
Rosado
Ishida

Lol. When will you children ever learn.


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

He has a solid résumé. The talent is clearly there though, so is the pedigree. The Macklin fight is his chance to really validate himself. An impressive win should lead to bigger fights.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Well he's not black so we will totally pretend he's a ATG.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Stylez said:


> He has a solid résumé. The talent is clearly there though, so is the pedigree. The Macklin fight is his chance to really validate himself. An impressive win should lead to bigger fights.


Garbage, if Broner was 31 with that resume at middleweight you wouldn't call it solid


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Garbage, if Broner was 31 with that resume at middleweight you wouldn't call it solid


Exactly

Compare his resume to Peter Quillin who had 6 amateur fights and was sleepin on couches in Brooklyn

Cant wait till tomorrow night


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Exactly
> 
> Compare his resume to Peter Quillin who had 6 amateur fights and was sleepin on couches in Brooklyn
> 
> Cant wait till tomorrow night


yeah kid chocolate has a better resume right now


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The hype isn't really about who he beat, it's about how he's beat them. Few claim he's a top P4P boxer or has one of the better resumes in the sport. Tomorrow Macklin should bring a fight but Golovkin should be able to use his superior jab and stronger inside work to get the stoppage.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Exactly
> 
> Compare his resume to Peter Quillin who had 6 amateur fights and was sleepin on couches in Brooklyn
> 
> Cant wait till tomorrow night


I'll tell you boxing has the most racist fanbase but people are to pussy to admit it. Quillin and GGG should be treated the exact opposite people can't help it though.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The hype isn't really about who he beat, it's about how he's beat them. Few claim he's a top P4P boxer or has one of the better resumes in the sport. Tomorrow Macklin should bring a fight but Golovkin should be able to use his superior jab and stronger inside work to get the stoppage.


Watch Fuel or Fox Regional if yours shows boxing, you will see first round destructions every fight, that's GGG's career.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah kid chocolate has a better resume right now


Mainly due to N'Jikam being willing to fight him when he clearly avoided/ducked Golovkin


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Damn, im in an awkward position here,on the one hand I want my boy Macklin to win bad, but I also want to prove you faggits wrong and GGG to how us that he's the real deal. Conflict of interests :conf

Quillin's resume is paper thin to though, only 1 top 10 fighter in N'Jikam and he gave Qullin a really tough fight. Never really rated Proksa highly as a win for GGG either, Macklins the tougher test and would be the better win clearly.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Ian Gardner and Gabriel Rosado are decent wins. The rest range from bad to okay.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sergio fucking Mora lol


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Mainly due to N'Jikam being willing to fight him when he clearly avoided/ducked Golovkin


Nobody is ducking GGG, seems like his team tries to run it like he's Floyd.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> The hype isn't really about who he beat, it's about how he's beat them. Few claim he's a top P4P boxer or has one of the better resumes in the sport. Tomorrow Macklin should bring a fight but Golovkin should be able to use his superior jab and stronger inside work to get the stoppage.


Basically this, I have to admit that GGG's record is no great shakes, but his potential is immense and he' destroyed almost everyone he's fought.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> Nobody is ducking GGG, seems like his team tries to run it like he's Floyd.


No

<waits for accusations of racism>


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The hype isn't really about who he beat, it's about how he's beat them. Few claim he's a top P4P boxer or has one of the better resumes in the sport. Tomorrow Macklin should bring a fight but Golovkin should be able to use his superior jab and stronger inside work to get the stoppage.


What was so special about how he beat them? They are smaller inferior fighters. He's supposed to win by stoppage.

Quillin has stopped or dropped every opponent he's fought, and he's fought better opposition

Honestly whats so great about getting bruised up and wearing down someone like Rosado or taking punches from Ouma?

Dont see the hype


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Watch Fuel or Fox Regional if yours shows boxing, you will see first round destructions every fight, that's GGG's career.


Ishida was at least good enough to beat Kirkland. Most say that showed more of Kirkland's shortcomings but it's not what a Fox Sports fighter would show. And despite being smaller, Rosado fought a smart fight and Golovkin used his jab well.

Not a proven article by any means but nobody's claiming he's accomplished, just a solid dangerous fighter.


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Garbage, if Broner was 31 with that resume at middleweight you wouldn't call it solid


How do you know? People dog Broner for his opposition now, and I think he has a pretty damn good resume. Fans lack perspective when it comes to fighter's level of opposition. Golovkin isn't beating a bunch of world beaters but he's not fighting bums either.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Damn, im in an awkward position here,on the one hand I want my bou Macklin to win bad, but I also want to prove you faggits wrong and GGG to how us that he's the real deal. Conflict of interests :conf
> 
> Quillin's resume is paper thin to though, only 1 top 10 fighter in N'Jikam and he gave Qullin a really tough fight. Never really rated Proksa highly as a win for GGG either, Macklins the tougher test and would be the better would clearly.


Quillin arguably has 4 guys superior to anyone GGG has fought

NDam
Guerrero
Wright
McEwan

Although if he beats The Knife id rate that as better than any Quillin win


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

DrMo said:


> No
> 
> <waits for accusations of racism>


GGG could have gone to Fort Worth, TX and knocked out Vera instead he fought a 154 pounder, the people in Fort Worth would know his name and watch him on HBO, he doesn't try to build a fanbase.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Stylez said:


> How do you know? People dog Broner for his opposition now, and I think he has a pretty damn good resume. Fans lack perspective when it comes to fighter's level of opposition. Golovkin isn't beating a bunch of world beaters but he's not fighting bums either.


Because Broner has better wins and this site shits on him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> What was so special about how he beat them? They are smaller inferior fighters. He's supposed to win by stoppage.
> 
> Quillin has stopped or dropped every opponent he's fought, and he's fought better opposition
> 
> ...


So you're jealous because you like Quillin, that's what this is about? Quillin got hit a ton against HNN, at least for a fighter with his reach and athletic abilities. He's definitely got a more solid resume than GGG, but

Golovkin has solid punching form, a good guard, good combinations, a good jab, good inside fighting skills, and can clearly bang. He's the kind of fighter that excites people. I don't see what the issue is.



Oneshot said:


> Because Broner has better wins and this site shits on him.


I think it's because he gets such hype and attention that far exceeds his resume. And he's not a likeable guy to a lot of fans.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Quillin arguably has 4 guys superior to anyone GGG has fought
> 
> NDam
> Guerrero
> ...


Wright, old and shot, plus he still gave Quillin a decent fight and went the distance. McEwan, meh. Guerrero was decent like, but hes always been a knockout waiting with his defense and chin. N'Jikam was a good win no doubt. I give Qullin the edge in resume slightly though, Tomorrow night cant come soon enough for GGG


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So you're jealous because you like Quillin, that's what this is about? Quillin got hit a ton against HNN, at least for a fighter with his reach and athletic abilities. He's definitely got a more solid resume than GGG, but
> 
> Golovkin has solid punching form, a good guard, good combinations, a good jab, good inside fighting skills, and can clearly bang. He's the kind of fighter that excites people. I don't see what the issue is.


How does he have a good guard? Did you see the Rosado fight

Where my nucca @bballchump11 at. You got the pizza face video fam?

Of course this is about Quillin. Who has arguably been just as impressive against better OPP


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So you're jealous because you like Quillin, that's what this is about? Quillin got hit a ton against HNN, at least for a fighter with his reach and athletic abilities. He's definitely got a more solid resume than GGG, but
> 
> Golovkin has solid punching form, a good guard, good combinations, a good jab, good inside fighting skills, and can clearly bang. He's the kind of fighter that excites people. I don't see what the issue is.


Why be jealous of GGG? It is annoying seeing fighters get dumped on and than you got guys like Lucas Kovalov and GGG and they got 1 good win between the 3 and this site treats them like ATGs but than you got a guy like Devon who has fought everyone and they shit on.


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Because Broner has better wins and this site shits on him.


Thats fine, but you said that I would personally not give Broner his due. That's an incorrect assumption on your part.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Wright, old and shot, plus he still gave Quillin a decent fight and went the distance. McEwan, meh. Guerrero was decent like, but hes always been a knockout waiting with his defense and chin. N'Jikam was a good win no doubt. I give Qullin the edge in resume slightly though, Tomorrow night cant come soon enough for GGG


Got a feeling Macklin gonna give ya boy hell. Up the Irish!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> How does he have a good guard? Did you see the Rosado fight
> 
> Where my nucca @bballchump11 at. You got the pizza face video fam?
> 
> Of course this is about Quillin. Who has arguably been just as impressive against better OPP


Getting hit a bit by a fired up underdog with a decent gameplan doesn't mean you have a shit guard. It's a decent guard, he holds it in good position a good amount of the time and isn't bad at moving his head off center either.

Make a thread about how Quillin is underrate then, it's obvious why people like GGG. He's a KO artist who's performances suggest his jab and power may get him places.



Oneshot said:


> Why be jealous of GGG? It is annoying seeing fighters get dumped on and than you got guys like Lucas Kovalov and GGG and they got 1 good win between the 3 and this site treats them like ATGs but than you got a guy like Devon who has fought everyone and they shit on.


That's fair, but then why not give credit and recognize those fighters without shitting on guys like GGG? Threads like this are pointless. And clearly, it's about expectations. Devon was touted as the next big thing and got a couple of gifts in his hometown he denied and showed a break in resolve against Bradley (I don't hold it against him but it's true). Plus he grunts a lot. GGG is just some dude they showed on HBO who has good fundamentals and big power, that gets people excitedd.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Honestly if Macklin wins I'll probably end up going to the gulag for over celebrating like I got kicked off scene when I called Rigo win, it was so funny though


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Got a feeling Macklin gonna give ya boy hell. Up the Irish!


:deal:ibutt


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Getting hit a bit by a fired up underdog with a decent gameplan doesn't mean you have a shit guard. It's a decent guard, he holds it in good position a good amount of the time and isn't bad at moving his head off center either.
> 
> Make a thread about how Quillin is underrate then, it's obvious why people like GGG. He's a KO artist who's performances suggest his jab and power may get him places.


Lol fired up underdog. He got bruised up by a C level junior middleweight. He had trouble cuttingboff the ring and finishing a C level junior middleweight.

And dont tell me what threads to make. You aint a fucking mod

When your boy gets exposed, you can make a thread about the angles he was using when he got exposed


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's fair, b then why not give credit and recognize those fighters witho on guys like GGG? Threads like this are pointless. And clearly, it's about expectations. Devon was touted as the next big thing and got a couple of gifts in his hometown he denied and showed a break in resolve against Bradley (I don't hold it against him but it's true). Plus he grunts a lot. GGG is just some dude they showed on HBO who has good fundamentals and big power, that gets people excitedd.


The thing about Devon at home was he drew 10,000. It's a normal response to respond in kind. If GGG fans pretend he has this record of course we are going to point out holes in it. The hypocrisy of GGG fans vs Broner alone will make him more and more disliked.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol fired up underdog. He got bruised up by a C level junior middleweight. He had trouble cuttingboff the ring and finishing a C level junior middleweight.
> 
> And dont tell me what threads to make. You aint a fucking mod
> 
> When your boy gets exposed, you can make a thread about the angles he was using when he got exposed


He's not my boy? :conf

Damn MW you should have stayed at ESB if you were going to stay so sensitive.



Oneshot said:


> The thing about Devon at home was he drew 10,000. It's a normal response to respond in kind. *If GGG fans pretend he has this record of course we are going to point out holes in it. *The hypocrisy of GGG fans vs Broner alone will make him more and more disliked.


But where? I've never heard them talk about his record. Just his ability, which at this point is subject to guessing.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He's not my boy? :conf
> 
> Damn MW you should have stayed at ESB if you were going to stay so sensitive.
> 
> But where? I've never heard them talk about his record. Just his ability, which at this point is subject to guessing.


Who were you on esb I don't remember you, I feel like people are defending his record, GGG looks impressive but of course people will say why is GGG getting all this credit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Who were you on esb I don't remember you, I feel like people are defending his record, GGG looks impressive but of course people will say why is GGG getting all this credit.


Same name.

There was tons of hype based on his power but I personally don't remember people hyping his resume. He was a relative nobody fighting nobodies less than a year ago.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Same name.
> 
> There was tons of hype based on his power but I personally don't remember people hyping his resume. He was a relative nobody fighting nobodies less than a year ago.


I've noticed I know GGG's resume better than his fans like I'll say he has fought no one and they will think I'm exaggerating. I always attack Lucas and GGG strictly on resume and people claim I'm wrong.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I've noticed I know GGG's resume better than his fans like I'll say he has fought no one and they will think I'm exaggerating. I always attack Lucas and GGG strictly on resume and people claim I'm wrong.


From what I've seen you just seem to go a bit overboard with it. GGG is a big puncher who's fought nobody of note besides Rosado who was smaller, but looks exciting. Mathysse's win over Peterson and performances against Soto, Ajose, etc. are on par with Garcia's. I've seen a trend with people who hate Lucas fans, they complain about the Lucas fans more than the Lucas fans post about Lucas.

Lucas.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

E=Bogotazo;288530]Same name.

There was tons of hype based on his power but I personally don't remember people hyping his resume. He was a relative nobody fighting nobodies less than a year ago.[/QUOTE]



Bogotazo said:


> From what I've seen you just seem to go a bit overboard with it. GGG is a big puncher who's fought nobody of note besides Rosado who was smaller, but looks exciting. Mathysse's win over Peterson and performances against Soto, Ajose, etc. are on par with Garcia's. I've seen a trend with people who hate Lucas fans, they complain about the Lucas fans more than the Lucas fans post about Lucas.
> 
> Lucas.


It's pretty much like that with anything, if I think Lucas is getting undue credit ill point it out, i would argue that Lucas and GGG get treated better than any other fighter you could name. Were you the guy with the Zimmerman in a scope?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> E=Bogotazo;288530]Same name.
> 
> There was tons of hype based on his power but I personally don't remember people hyping his resume. He was a relative nobody fighting nobodies less than a year ago.


It's pretty much like that with anything, if I think Lucas is getting undue credit ill point it out, i would argue that Lucas and GGG get treated better than any other fighter you could name. Were you the guy with the Zimmerman in a scope?[/QUOTE]

It just depends what the credit for. Mathysse's resume is on par with Danny's and GGG is known as a puncher with some skill that may carry him forward.

No that was Bazooka. He made good observations sometimes but had odd opinions and emotional reactions. My most recent avatar was a pic of JMM holding up Cotto's hand.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

we know its shite. :lol: want a cookie? :smile


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Same name.
> 
> There was tons of hype based on his power but I personally don't remember people hyping his resume. He was a relative nobody fighting nobodies less than a year ago.





Bogotazo said:


> It's pretty much like that with anything, if I think Lucas is getting undue credit ill point it out, i would argue that Lucas and GGG get treated better than any other fighter you could name. Were you the guy with the Zimmerman in a scope?


It just depends what the credit for. Mathysse's resume is on par with Danny's and GGG is known as a puncher with some skill that may carry him forward.

No that was Bazooka. He made good observations sometimes but had odd opinions and emotional reactions. My most recent avatar was a pic of JMM holding up Cotto's hand.[/QUOTE]
That guy utterly hated Mares and claimed every Mexican fighter was a low blower, I was like wow he's acting normal now. Hopefully we get some clarity of what GGG is today.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

He looks legit to me. Not everyone is thrill to fight him so how to get a great resume?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> That guy utterly hated Mares and claimed every Mexican fighter was a low blower, I was like wow he's acting normal now. Hopefully we get some clarity of what GGG is today.


:lol: Sorry not me.

Today should be a good test, a step forward. Not a definitive bout but a benchmark.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> He looks legit to me. Not everyone is thrill to fight him so how to get a great resume?


I will never be convinced that Ishida, Rosado and Proska were the best possible opponents especially after tonight


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I will never be convinced that Ishida, Rosado and Proska were the best possible opponents especially after tonight


Not much at middle weight at the moment. he wants to get paid so we'll see him in a big fight soon. Maybe at 168.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

I expect a tough fight for GGG tonight and I'm only at 80% sure he will win. His resume isn't good and he is overhyped on here, but I don't think any reasonable poster will deny that.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Elliot said:


> I expect a tough fight for GGG tonight and I'm only at 80% sure he will win. His resume isn't good and he is overhyped on here, but I don't think any reasonable poster will deny that.


Pfft. Proksa lost to a milkman before tonight and they still deny it. We'll find out tomorrow what Golovkins made of


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Nobody is ducking GGG, seems like his team tries to run it like he's Floyd.


He was Sturm's mando for ages until Geale beat him and got stripped the Super WBA title, he blatantly ducked GGG, saying that he wasn't a ticket seller


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Garbage, if Broner was 31 with that resume at middleweight you wouldn't call it solid


...I don't know who the fuck are excited about GGG looking at his competition. He obliterates his competition the way he should anyway. We are interested in his punching power, his amateur pedigree (which Broner didn't have), visibly he doesn't have 'a long way to go', whereas Broner has A HELL of a long way to go.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

MichiganWhiteboy still hating I see. :hat


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

GGG is the next David Lemieux!


Alright, not really. He has a lot to prove to me yet though, and tonight will tell us a lot about where he's really at. Destroying weaker competition in devastating fashion is all well and good, but boxing is about levels. You can have all the power in the world, but if you can't apply it to your opponent in a meaningful way, you ain't got shit. That's not to accuse GGG of being a one trick pony. He's a very good counter puncher, the guy can box. However he's there to be hit too. 

I think he'll stop Macklin late but it'll be a tough fight and there might be more question marks about GGG after it than before. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't get it

I rate GGG because of his amateur achievements / pro potential

The same way I rated Rigo

A lot of the people who were defending Rigo are now attacking golovkin


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Gunner said:


> I don't get it
> 
> I rate GGG because of his amateur achievements / pro potential
> 
> ...


The only thing what annoys me with Golovkin personally is his fans seem to hype up his opponents to a level which they aren't and constantly accuse other people of ducking him. Whereas Rigo simply wasn't sold well enough by top rank as they had an already marketable fighter at 122. I don't really blame Golovkin for that though.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> SHIT!
> 
> Ouma
> Proska
> ...


When did anybody say that GGG has a good resume?????


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Seems like a pretty pointless thread imo.

Golovkin has only just started catching the eye of people, some hardcores may have noticed him a while back but he neverhad any mainstream appeal so he wasn't able to get the fights to establish himself until now plus he had some major management problems IIRC.

Comparing him to Broner as someone has has no relevance, Broner has been hyped to hell so that he can be a box office draw and due to that his opportunities are a lot higher than someone like Golovkin who comes from an Asian country in which boxing is generally and mainly competed at amateur level.

You could easily turn it around and say Golovkins amateur record shits all over Broners or Quillans or whoevers but then that would be an unfair assessment in the reverse.

The guy has just made his way to world level and this fight should be start of a run that tells us exactly what he has got, saying his resume is shit is matterless because the guy hasn't had the chance to make a good resume yet, now that he does judge him by how he makes it.

I'm not huge on Golovkin, the guy has decent fundamentals and can punch but until we see him in with a few world level contenders who really knows.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Gunner said:


> I don't get it
> 
> I rate GGG because of his amateur achievements / pro potential
> 
> ...


Peter Quillin's father is Cuban and he's a rival of Golovkin. The people you are referring to are Cubans.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> Well he's not black so we will totally pretend he's a ATG.


Fuck off with bringing race into everything I hate you so much holy fuck.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Fuck off with bringing race into everything I hate you so much holy fuck.


Why don't you put him on your ignore list?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Why don't you put him on your ignore list?


Because I just got him banned instead, no need to now.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Because I just got him banned instead, no need to now.












:happy:bowdown:clap::lama:good:hammer..................................:hi:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Because I just got him banned instead, no need to now.


He got banned now?
Poor guy. His life doesnt make sense anymore.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

About time Oneshot got banned. Could never tell if he was a troll or genuinely dim.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Seems like a pretty pointless thread imo.
> 
> Golovkin has only just started catching the eye of people, some hardcores may have noticed him a while back but he neverhad any mainstream appeal so he wasn't able to get the fights to establish himself until now plus he had some major management problems IIRC.
> 
> ...


Ams dont mean shit. I agree with everything else you said. We find out tonight what GGG is made of


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Quillin arguably has 4 guys superior to anyone GGG has fought
> 
> NDam
> Guerrero
> ...


 This is all good and everything, but when Golovkin asked for Quillen, Quillen said no. If Quillen hadn't of said, "NO!", we would have seen the fight. There wouldn't be an argument.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> From what I've seen you just seem to go a bit overboard with it. GGG is a big puncher who's fought nobody of note besides Rosado who was smaller, but looks exciting. Mathysse's win over Peterson and performances against Soto, Ajose, etc. are on par with Garcia's. I've seen a trend with people who hate Lucas fans, they complain about the Lucas fans more than the Lucas fans post about Lucas.
> 
> Lucas.


Idk why Lucas is being discussed. He has a good resume. A lot of his fans from esb were bad though


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Idk why Lucas is being discussed. He has a good resume. A lot of his fans from esb were bad though


There were a couple of really shit ones. Once you start pulling the "Mayweather is ducking/scared of Lucas" line, you've gone to far.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I been a Lucas fan from 2008, I quite like GGG as well, they are exciting fighters but at the same time they are gonna take a long time to come to fruition and I doubt they will ever be Mayweather type draws. Gonna love them whilst they are big but doubt they will ever be bona fide greats


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Macklin came into the fight scared as hell. Cant take nothing away from Golovkin he did what he was supposed to do, but that was pathetic.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Macklin came into the fight scared as hell. Cant take nothing away from Golovkin he did what he was supposed to do, but that was pathetic.


He wasn't scared, he got hit hard and was outboxed. You have no credibility, NONE.
And again this proves the point that the amateurs means something, GGG wouldn't be half the boxer he is today if he wasn't a successful amateur in Kazakhstan's national sport.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He wasn't scared, he got hit hard and was outboxed. You have no credibility, NONE.
> And again this proves the point that the amateurs means something, GGG wouldn't be half the boxer he is today if he wasn't a successful amateur in Kazakhstan's national sport.


LOL. He fought like a straight bitch. Ouma and Rosado came and fought, and they were JMW. I dont know what Macklin was doing.

No credibility, bitch nobody knows who the fuck you are. When I talk people listen. Your boy beat his first decent middleweight even though he was pissing himself before he got in the ring.

Congrats, it dont mean shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He wasn't scared, he got hit hard and was outboxed. You have no credibility, NONE.
> And again this proves the point that the amateurs means something, GGG wouldn't be half the boxer he is today if he wasn't a successful amateur in Kazakhstan's national sport.


Yes he was scared. He was shaking like an old man


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> LOL. He fought like a straight bitch. Ouma and Rosado came and fought, and they were JMW. I dont know what Macklin was doing.
> 
> No credibility, bitch nobody knows who the fuck you are. When I talk people listen. Your boy beat his first decent middleweight even though he was pissing himself before he got in the ring.
> 
> Congrats, it dont mean shit.


Congrats, everybody knows you as the self hating fat whiteboy, pretending that he's black.

Better resume than Broner, better power than Broner, better boxer than Broner, bigger potential than Broner, going to be a bigger star than Broner. Does it hurt?


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice thread, whiteboy.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes he was scared. He was shaking like an old man


Somebody who has fought around the world against the best isn't scared of anyone. Being scared doesn't lose you fights anyway unless you're too afraid to throw. Macklin was throwing until the end, he got outboxed and out punched.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes he was scared. He was shaking like an old man


Was throwing punches like a woman. Like he was trying to shoo GGG away from him.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Congrats, everybody knows you as the self hating fat whiteboy, pretending that he's black.
> 
> Better resume than Broner, better power than Broner, better boxer than Broner, bigger potential than Broner, going to be a bigger star than Broner. Does it hurt?


lol. How is beating Macklin give him a better resume than Broner.

And why are all you white kids constantly mentioning Broner. They are 2 divisions apart. They will never meet in the ring. There are some racially insecure cats on here to go around bringing up a welterweight in a GayGayGay fan thread,


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

What does being scared have to do with anything lol? Well shit I guess sonny liston an Mike Tysons wins dont mean much. An by the way im not comparing triple g to those two.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Somebody who has fought around the world against the best isn't scared of anyone. Being scared doesn't lose you fights anyway unless you're too afraid to throw. Macklin was throwing until the end, he got outboxed and out punched.


 can I say he was very nervous and anxious? Is that the right way of phrasing it


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Somebody who has fought around the world against the best isn't scared of anyone. Being scared doesn't lose you fights anyway unless you're too afraid to throw. Macklin was throwing until the end, he got outboxed and out punched.


I can name numerous instances where experienced fighters have gone in the ring scared, Never seen Spinks vs Tyson, or several Pacquiao fights. Macklin was shaking. Dont be dumb. It was clear that Macklin was filled with nervous energy from the outset. GGG wasnt even applying huge pressure.,


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> What does being scared have to do with anything lol? Well shit I guess sonny liston an Mike Tysons wins dont mean much. An by the way im not comparing triple g to those two.


Nothing. Cant take nothing away from GGG if his opponent was shitting his pants before the opening bell. I wanted a fight that showed me all that GGG was. All I got was a dude who got put away faster than 2 C-level Junior middleweights.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Macklin caught him with a few nice shots. He wasnt standing there scratching his ass.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

People please... don respond on the shit MM is talking. Ignore him. He isnt worth to waste any time on him.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Macklin caught him with a few nice shots. He wasnt standing there scratching his ass.


In the 3rd round he started fighting back a little. But mostly like a cornered animal than a boxer.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> can I say he was very nervous and anxious? Is that the right way of phrasing it


Sure, but it's an irrelevant point.
Anxiety is only an issue for performance when it's viewed as something negative, top performers vary in their level of anxiety but what they have in common is that they see it as a positive, their body is getting ready for the job.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Was throwing punches like a woman. Like he was trying to shoo GGG away from him.


:lol:


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I wouldnt be 100 percent certain that GGG beats quillen like some. I honestly would give him a good shot. Hes big, young an can bang like a motherfucker. I wish they would make it


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I can name numerous instances where experienced fighters have gone in the ring scared, Never seen Spinks vs Tyson, or several Pacquiao fights. Macklin was shaking. Dont be dumb. It was clear that Macklin was filled with nervous energy from the outset. GGG wasnt even applying huge pressure.,


If you weren't a fat white boy living vicariously through black athletes and you'd actually been off your couch then you'd understand that nerves/anxiety are a normal part of any performance.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Sure, but it's an irrelevant point.
> Anxiety is only an issue for performance when it's viewed as something negative, top performers vary in their level of anxiety but what they have in common is that they see it as a positive, their body is getting ready for the job.


Yeah I'm not saying it to discredit GGG. I'm just mentioning it because I saw the same thing MW saw in Matthew's body


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> I wouldnt be 100 percent certain that GGG beats quillen like some. I honestly would give him a good shot. Hes big, young an can bang like a motherfucker. I wish they would make it


I want it badly too. But Quillins with Showtime and GBP. I doubt we see that fight. Most likely we see Ward vs GGG before that fight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> I wouldnt be 100 percent certain that GGG beats quillen like some. I honestly would give him a good shot. Hes big, young an can bang like a motherfucker. I wish they would make it


GGG hasn´t a good defense and Quillin certainly can punch....so I guess he would have a pretty good chance, yes. Not that I would bet on him though. GGG is way more skilled overall..


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If you weren't a fat white boy living vicariously through black athletes and you'd actually been off your couch then you'd understand that nerves/anxiety are a normal part of any performance.


Lol I guarantee I've performed in a higher level of athletics in multiple sports than you have and would destroy you in any athletic endeavor.

No way does nervous energy during a competition help you. ESPECIALLY boxing. How does being nervous, unnecessarily using energy and being unable to concentrate help you in boxing or any sport for that matter?

Do you see Mayweather, Ward or hell even GGG going into the ring shaking and fidgeting and not planting their feet and throwing punches?

YDKSAB.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> I wouldnt be 100 percent certain that GGG beats quillen like some. I honestly would give him a good shot. Hes big, young an can bang like a motherfucker. I wish they would make it


No, everyone is severely overlooking Peter Quillin. I'm with you that he could give GGG a good match. Win or lose this fight is what needs to be made to assure a dominance in this division. Peter Quillin is also packing rocks.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

By the way, just to be clear, Macklin was floored.


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Golovkin is the Klitschko of Middleweight (WW and SMW either) and he will destroy everyone like Wlad do. The only opposite .. GGG will never lose to anybody. He could fight a draw against Canelo though.

The US boxing will face a deep crisis similar to Heavyweight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> Golovkin is the Klitschko of Middleweight (WW and SMW either) and he will destroy everyone like Wlad do. The only opposite .. GGG will never lose to anybody. He could fight a draw against Canelo though.
> 
> The US boxing will face a deep crisis similar to Heavyweight.


Lol stick to the lounge child where your trolling is mildly distracting.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Macklin fancied it and was not going to be reckless but the first few solid shots from GGG definitely changed his mindset. He was obviously stunned by the power of GGG. 

I really can't see Quillin or any of the other top MW rushing to challenge him. Far too dangerous.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

What did I tell you about MichiganWhiteass ? He's a fucking spastic.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> Golovkin is the Klitschko of Middleweight (WW and SMW either) and he will destroy everyone like Wlad do. The only opposite .. GGG will never lose to anybody. He could fight a draw against Canelo though.
> 
> The US boxing will face a deep crisis similar to Heavyweight.


Shut the fuck up ******. Get your Ukrainian ass back to the cave bitch and never emerge again until Ukraine develops into something that remotely resembles a civilization.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> LOL. *He fought like a straight bitch.* Ouma and Rosado came and fought, and they were JMW. I dont know what Macklin was doing.
> 
> No credibility, bitch nobody knows who the fuck you are. When I talk people listen. Your boy beat his first decent middleweight even though he was pissing himself before he got in the ring.
> 
> Congrats, it dont mean shit.


Pussies like you who have never been in a ring should get banned on sight for posts like that.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Pussies like you who have never been in a ring should get banned on sight for posts like that.


Agree with this, the guy is one of the worst trolls on here
@Rorschach


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Agree with this, the guy is one of the worst trolls on here
> 
> @Rorschach


Oh yeah everyone from the website should be banned that doesnt agree with your view of a fight. We will see how that backfires on you ******.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Let the excuses begin:lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

elterrible said:


> Oh yeah everyone from the website should be banned that doesnt agree with your view of a fight. We will see how that backfires on you ******.


this place used to be good, as the original members will tell you. Im not the only one who wishes the mods would ban most of the trolling americans, this is a proper boxing forum, or was anyway


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

JamieC said:


> this place used to be good, as the original members will tell you. Im not the only one who wishes the mods would ban most of the trolling americans, this is a proper boxing forum, or was anyway


Oh ok, I get it, someone says something unfavorable about a british fighter so they should be banned. right dude. Except GGG is german and americans could give two shits about trying to take a side in this fight.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

elterrible said:


> Oh ok, I get it, someone says something unfavorable about a british fighter so they should be banned. right dude. Except GGG is german and americans could give two shits about trying to take a side in this fight.


It's about the terminology he used to beggin with. atsch You think "pussy" is an appropriate word to refer to a professional boxer like Macklin last night ?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

elterrible said:


> Oh ok, I get it, someone says something unfavorable about a british fighter so they should be banned. right dude. Except GGG is german and americans could give two shits about trying to take a side in this fight.


what are you on about? im one of the biggest GGG fans on here plus hes hardly german :lol: I just want trolls like you to leave this site basically


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Tyler-Durden said:


> It's about the terminology he used to beggin with. atsch You think "pussy" is an appropriate word to refer to a professional boxer like Macklin last night ?


especially Macklin whos proven to be a hard bastard, and has the balls to step in with GGG, which others do not


----------



## Rorschach (Dec 2, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Shut the fuck up ******. Get your Ukrainian ass back to the cave bitch and never emerge again until Ukraine develops into something that remotely resembles a civilization.


This racist diatribe is not welcome here - you're now in Gulag for a period of time


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rorschach said:


> This racist diatribe is not welcome here - you're now in Gulag for a period of time


:happy


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> LOL. He fought like a straight bitch. Ouma and Rosado came and fought, and they were JMW. I dont know what Macklin was doing.
> 
> No credibility, bitch nobody knows who the fuck you are. When I talk people listen. Your boy beat his first decent middleweight even though he was pissing himself before he got in the ring.
> 
> Congrats, it dont mean shit.


Quillin checks his closet every night for GGG.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

MichiganWarrior is still a retard. Times never change.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Geale and Sturm ducked GGG. He basically allready beat these guys.:lol:


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Was never big on GGG, and whilst I did expect him to beat up Macklin, I didn't think he'd be able to do the job on him that quick. Looking forward to checking this fight out. The hype around his power may well be justified.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Tyler-Durden said:


> It's about the terminology he used to beggin with. atsch You think "pussy" is an appropriate word to refer to a professional boxer like Macklin last night ?


You only think its inappropriate cause he's talking about a fighter whom you like and respect, if somebody here calls Amir Khan a "a glass jawed fraud" you wouldn't give two shits about it.

@JamieC if you dislike how the forum is currently then why did CHB posters relentlessly pursue ESB posters for over the past year?....you guys wanted ESB posters to come here and now that they did all you original members do is complain on how you miss the "old days" when the site was "good".


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

ScouseLeader said:


> MichiganWarrior is still a retard. Times never change.


He's getting worse in my opinion


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Anybody got a link to the replay or highlights?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Dazl1212 said:


> Anybody got a link to the replay or highlights?


I found the fight on youtube just search for Golovkin Macklin look on the newest uploads and there should be the fight


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I found the fight on youtube just search for Golovkin Macklin look on the newest uploads and there should be the fight


Thanks mate


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Blanco said:


> You only think its inappropriate cause he's talking about a fighter whom you like and respect, if somebody here calls Amir Khan a "a glass jawed fraud" you wouldn't give two shits about it.


He said it about Macklin, a fighter that I don't "give two shits" about either ...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Blanco said:


> You only think its inappropriate cause he's talking about a fighter whom you like and respect, if somebody here calls Amir Khan a "a glass jawed fraud" you wouldn't give two shits about it.
> 
> @JamieC if you dislike how the forum is currently then why did CHB posters relentlessly pursue ESB posters for over the past year?....you guys wanted ESB posters to come here and now that they did all you original members do is complain on how you miss the "old days" when the site was "good".


We didn't. We asked a few good posters to come over because they were good poster, nothing to do with them being esb posters. then strike made a list on his own behalf of posters he would invite over, it was good for a few days and THEN all the idiots joined.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> We didn't. We asked a few good posters to come over because they were good poster, nothing to do with them being esb posters. then strike made a list on his own behalf of posters he would invite over, it was good for a few days and THEN all the idiots joined.


:deal


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> We didn't. We asked a few good posters to come over because they were good poster, nothing to do with them being esb posters. then strike made a list on his own behalf of posters he would invite over, it was good for a few days and THEN all the idiots joined.


True and I'm pretty sure Strike didnt invite the trolls over.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> We didn't. We asked a few good posters to come over because they were good poster, nothing to do with them being esb posters. then strike made a list on his own behalf of posters he would invite over, it was good for a few days and THEN all the idiots joined.


Nah, I clearly remember some poster throwing up a CHB link in Round by Round threads for all to see, before the ESB mods deleted them so yeah ya pursued ESB posters.

And you guys are way too sensitive towards peoples different opinions whether they are trollish or not.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Blanco said:


> Nah, I clearly remember some poster throwing up a CHB link in Round by Round threads for all to see, before the ESB mods deleted them so yeah ya pursued ESB posters.
> 
> And you guys are way too sensitive towards peoples different opinions whether they are trollish or not.


Theres a difference between being sensitive to opinions and not wanting a forum filled with trolls. We were always about quality here. Before you all came over we were just short of 1k posts a day but we still had a very good forum going. We now get about 5k posts a day and while the increase in traffic is great to see for the people who stuck at this from the start there are some very annoying trolls from esb and the scene. There is no problem at all with a difference in opinions and we are not sensitive about them, differences in opinions are what makes for discussion. The only problem I've had with some of the new posters is the race and religion baiting. Guys like Thuggery, Oneshot, Doc, Felix Trinidad. They all have an agenda in each post and it is annoying as fuck. Thankfully the mods listened to my reports and felix and oneshot have been banned since.

In response to your first part, one poster throwing up links does not mean that we wanted all of the esb posters. Whenever somebody compared us to esb we did say that we are a different website. This is not esb 2.0.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Dazl1212 said:


> True and I'm pretty sure Strike didnt invite the trolls over.


the Flomos started inviting each other and all of a sudden this site was full of trolls.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> the Flomos started inviting each other and all of a sudden this site was full of trolls.


Its not just the flomos that bother me its the race trolls who only support or hate fighter based on their skin colour


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Dazl1212 said:


> Its not just the flomos that bother me its the race trolls who only support or hate fighter based on their skin colour


Most of those if not all are Flomos, if you pay attention you'll see i'm right, they did the same on ESB. They say something biased towards one race or something hating on another race and you can see the same idiots always giving them thanks for the post.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Most of those if not all are Flomos, if you pay attention you'll see i'm right, they did the same on ESB. They say something bieased towards one race or something hating on another race and you can see the same idiots always giving them thanks for the post.


Yeah true. I mean the support Broner was getting seemed to be coming from the kind of people who think you have to be a thug to be entertaining :rolleyes


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm impressed with GGG,not to sure before,he is a good boxer with a massive dig,which will get him a long way,if he didn't have the dig,he would struggle with most middles.
Also the trolls are just insecure little children who want a twating, I'd be right up for it if anyone fancies it ?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Pussies like you who have never been in a ring should get banned on sight for posts like that.


Bogo chill before i come to new york and fuck your lil colombian ass up capice?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Yeah true. I mean the support Broner was getting seemed to be coming from the kind of people who think you have to be a thug to be entertaining :rolleyes


Lol this racist again. Stick to the lounge with your kind chunp


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Most of those if not all are Flomos, if you pay attention you'll see i'm right, they did the same on ESB. They say something biased towards one race or something hating on another race and you can see the same idiots always giving them thanks for the post.


Im racist against Kazakhstanians. Lol!


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Dazl1212 said:


> Yeah true. I mean the support Broner was getting seemed to be coming from the kind of people who think you have to be a thug to be entertaining :rolleyes


No doubt and if you say something bad about Broner or Floyd two guys that act like idiots that bring the hate to themselves you're labeled a racist when its clear that people dislike them for their behavior but then the same guys that label you a racist for not liking a fighter cause hes a douchebag are the same guys that only root for one race of fighters and hate on others that are from a different race, you can see that with Golovkin a guy that when you think about theres really nothing to hate him for except for the biggots who hate him cause hes white, those same racist clowns would be creaming themselves and hyping up Golovkin to the high heavens if he was black. These clowns are the worst kind of posters and the worst kind of racist cause they are even racists toward another guy from their own race,i've seen on ESB countless of times a black poster being labeled an "Uncle Tom" by other black posters just cause he scored one fight in favor of a guy that wasnt black and was fighting a black fighter(check the Alexander-Kotelnik RBR thread on ESB and you will see what i'm talking about).


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> the Flomos started inviting each other and all of a sudden this site was full of trolls.


Says the cat who couldnt stay off ban mode at esb. Whats wrong cupcake?


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Im racist against Kazakhstanians. Lol!


Speaking of racists and see who shows up, the self hating overweight immigrant white boy,If Golovkin was black you would be here sucking his cock dry, stick with talking about Dragon Ball and Marvel comics you racist nerd.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol so sensitive. 

I said i would give GGG props if he won and he did

However its for certain and for anyones eyes to see that Macklin came into the ring with his knees knocking together.


Good win by the Asian fighter


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Says the cat who couldnt stay off ban mode at esb. Whats wrong cupcake?


You were banned more than i was you purse wearing snow flake ******.:lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Speaking of racists and see who shows up, the self hating overweight immigrant white boy,If Golovkin was black you would be here sucking his cock dry, stick with talking about Dragon Ball and Marvel comics you racist nerd.


Lol 160lb unemployed Portuguese fat kid talking boxing. So cute


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> You were banned more than i was you purse wearing snow flake ******.:lol:


Ummm whatever

Talk serious boxing or im gonna report you to thr mods


----------



## Laughing Bruno (Jun 13, 2012)

heh heh heh


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

some of you guys take this shit too seriously


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol 160lb unemployed Portuguese fat kid talking boxing. So cute


Says the low self esteem midget loser who comes to the internet pretending to be someone from another race:rofl, the guy who gets a purse as present from his supposed"girlfriends" parents:rofl, someone pls call the special victims unit cause we have a very confused butthurt ****** in distress, the guy is scratching their skin looking for another color :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie. I invited a bunch of Floyd fans here because I saw all you guys wanting more American posters. I also invited a bunch of Mexicans too because I like most of them even when I'm arguing with them and it brings diversity. 

Yall need to stop whining. Most of the racism came from oneshot and those Mexican trolls from bscene. Then there's a little more you'll see occasionally, but not often.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> some of you guys take this shit too seriously


I know right lol


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ummm whatever
> 
> Talk serious boxing or im gonna report you to thr mods


crycrycrycrycrycry:cry

Look at the racist nerd crying he can dish it but he cant take it, over sensitive little bitch no wonder you're getting purses as gifts. go ahead snow flake report me to the mods i dont give a fuck, go ahead ****** do it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I invited a bunch of Floyd fans here because I saw all you guys wanting more American posters. I also invited a bunch of Mexicans too because I like most of them even when I'm arguing with them and it brings diversity.
> 
> Yall need to stop whining. Most of the racism came from oneshot and those Mexican trolls from bscene. Then there's a little more you'll see occasionally, but not often.


If you wouldvd told me this site was 90% eurofags i dont know if i wouldve come.

Makes me miss the Pactards


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> some of you guys take this shit too seriously


Its all good bro :lol:

Just having fun with MichiganFaggot.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol this racist again. Stick to the lounge with your kind chunp


:rolleyes
:lol: truth hurts eh? Besides your even worse as you aint even black


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Says the low self esteem midget loser who comes to the internet pretending to be someone from another race:rofl, the guy who gets a purse as present from his supposed"girlfriends" parents:rofl, someone pls call the special victims unit cause we have a very confused butthurt ****** in distress, the guy is scratching their skin looking for another color :lol:


Im 6'3, im black, and my girlfriends Japanese, thats what men wear overthere

If she was Portuguese she wouldve got me skinny jeans, eye liner and a job application


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol so sensitive.
> 
> I said i would give GGG props if he won and he did
> 
> ...


:rofl
Can't even give a non black fighter credit without some kind of dig:yep


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> :rolleyes
> :lol: truth hurts eh? Besides your even worse as you aint even black


Ignored


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ignored


Oh no! My feelings are so hurt
Here you go Michiganselfhatingwhiteboy


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> SHIT!
> 
> Ouma
> Proska
> ...


And now there's Macklin and everyone is (still) all over him being the real deal after flooring poor Matty with a destructive bodyshot.
Lol. When do you ever learn kid?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> If you wouldvd told me this site was 90% eurofags i dont know if i wouldve come.
> 
> Makes me miss the Pactards


:lol: I was hoping it would level off


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Oh no! My feelings are so hurt
> Here you go Michiganselfhatingwhiteboy


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Robney said:


> And now there's Macklin and everyone is (still) all over him being the real deal after flooring poor Matty with a destructive bodyshot.
> Lol. When do you ever learn kid?


I forgot Macklind Irishness would overcome his Europeanness. I was wrong. Horribly horribly wrong. Folded like a cheap suit

Everyone cant be made of the sane stuff Rosado and Ouma were


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Im 6'3, im black, and my girlfriends Japanese, thats what men wear overthere


Thats what you pretend to be on the internet you welfare abuser the truth is that you're a self hating white nerd, when have you seen a black guy talking about Dragon Ball,Marvel Comics,Soccer and Game Thrones? My guess is never.

BTW Their parents offered you a purse as a gift, what did they offer your "girl"? A Strap-On :lol:

Japanese people are very perspective, they are great at reading people.

Now put your Forrest Gump boots on and run to the mods you bitchass snicth :lol:


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I forgot Macklind Irishness would overcome his Europeanness. I was wrong. Horribly horribly wrong. Folded like a cheap suit
> 
> Everyone cant be made of the sane stuff Rosado and Ouma were


You're right, they came in and fought like men against GGG. Nothing like Quillin who hides behind one of the worst excuses for not taking a fight, that I have ever seen..


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I forgot Macklind Irishness would overcome his Europeanness. I was wrong. Horribly horribly wrong. Folded like a cheap suit
> 
> Everyone cant be made of the sane stuff Rosado and Ouma were


GGG was sick against Rosado and is a much better fighter now then he was against Ouma. GGG actually improved A LOT. Something your hypejob Broner dindt do.

If GGG would be black you would lick his balls all day long! And you know its true!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Stop giving this troll time. You guys just waste your time. He clearly isnt more than a troll. No Need to waste time with him.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Thats what you pretend to be on the internet you welfare abuser the truth is that you're a self hating white nerd, when have you seen a black guy talking about Dragon Ball,Marvel Comics,Soccer and Game Thrones? My guess is never.
> 
> BTW Their parents offered you a purse as a gift, what did they offer them? A Strap-On :lol:
> 
> Now put your Forrest Gump boots on and run to the mods you bitchass snicth :lol:


I already told you, you look like the dude Teddy atlas practices left hooks on during Friday Night Fights lol

How you gonna talk about what it means to be black.

Stop trying to sound hard. You portuguese, name me one portuguese world champion in the last 20 years or get the fuck out my face. Why you gotta ban wagon asian fighters lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> GGG was sick against Rosado and is a much better fighter now then he was against Ouma. GGG actually improved A LOT. Something your hypejob Broner dindt do.
> 
> If GGG would be black you would lick his balls all day long! And you know its true!


Again Broner a welterweight mentioned in a thread about a middleweight

Sick lol?

If GGG were a black American he wouldnt be 31 years old and his best win being Macklin


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PowerBack said:


> You're right, they came in and fought like men against GGG. Nothing like Quillin who hides behind one of the worst excuses for not taking a fight, that I have ever seen..


Quillin

"I want the winner of Golovkin vs Macklin, they all food to me"

However, Q is wit golden boy and showtime. I will hope you arent stupid and know the recent history between HBO and then, as to why the fights gonna be difficult to make

I think HBO is grooming GayGayGay to be a Ward victim


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> GGG was sick against Rosado and is a much better fighter now then he was against Ouma. GGG actually improved A LOT. Something your hypejob Broner dindt do.
> 
> If GGG would be black you would lick his balls all day long! And you know its true!


Lame excuses really..


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Again Broner a welterweight mentioned in a thread about a middleweight
> 
> Sick lol?
> 
> If GGG were a black American he wouldnt be 31 years old and his best win being Macklin


Please enlighten me :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PowerBack said:


> Please enlighten me :lol:


Easy. In America you yourself at a young age or you get lost in the shuffle

Mayweather fought Hernandez at 21

Ward fought Kessler at 25

Broner 3 weight champ before hes 24

Ect ect

Going on 10 year bum tours aint in the vocab ya dig?


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Easy. In America you yourself at a young age or you get lost in the shuffle
> 
> Mayweather fought Hernandez at 21
> 
> ...


Where are yanks in HW and CW?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

too much arguing going on. lets talk about virgil hunter in the corner


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Easy. In America you yourself at a young age or you get lost in the shuffle
> 
> Mayweather fought Hernandez at 21
> 
> ...


Quillin is American, 30 yo and what is his best win again ? Oh yeah, an untested Hassan N'Dam who was never that good and who ducked GGG for years before taking the fight againt Quillin, and Quillin actually had difficulties to beat him...


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know why people can't just sit back and enjoy some of these fighters. Golovkin is highly skilled, entertaining, and he's 100% class. He's the gentleman destroyer. I've never seen such a destructive fighter be so nice during a fight at the same time like Golovkin. I can't wait to see him fight again, and I look forward to seeing him in some big fights against the big names.


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Easy. In America you yourself at a young age or you get lost in the shuffle
> 
> Mayweather fought Hernandez at 21
> 
> ...


Golovkin is actually only a 7 year pro. Ward fought Kessler 5 years into his career, a fight that he probably would have waited a year or two for, had he not been invited to the super 6.
Also Golovkin was turned down by Geale, Pirog and Quillin, or whoever they were. As a fan of GGG I think that he could have fought some better guys than Rosado and Ishida, but the top guys haven't been willing to get in the ring with him.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ams dont mean shit. I agree with everything else you said. We find out tonight what GGG is made of


that's not true. if you're talented and have a solid amateur background, it can only help.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Quillin is American, 30 yo and what is his best win again ? Oh yeah, an untested Hassan N'Dam who was never that good and who ducked GGG for years before taking the fight againt Quillin, and Quillin actually had difficulties to beat him...


Quillin had 6 amateur fights, plus 2 off due to injury and has already fought

McEwan
Wright
NDam
Guerrero

And will likely fight Danny Jacobs in October

Compare that to GayGayGay who fought his first legit middleweight at 31

Like i said before Eddie Munster, sit down wit yo tight pants


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> that's not true. if you're talented and have a solid amateur background, it can only help.


A good fighter gonna be a good fighter regardless

Look at mexico.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

Well, this thread went well.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Quillin had 6 amateur fights, plus 2 off due to injury and has already fought
> 
> McEwan
> Wright
> ...


Stop mentionning McEwan and Guerrero like they're some kind of top fighters. atsch McEwan was coming from a TKO loss and hasn't fought anybody of note before Andy Lee. Same goes for Guerrero, look at his fucking opponents. Wright was shot to shit so mentionning him is just as big of a joke. Legit middleweights my ass, his resume is just as poor as GGG so far but his skin is darker so it's OK for you to suck his dick. We know how you work now white kid.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I already told you, you look like the dude Teddy atlas practices left hooks on during Friday Night Fights lol
> 
> How you gonna talk about what it means to be black.
> 
> Stop trying to sound hard. You portuguese, name me one portuguese world champion in the last 20 years or get the fuck out my face. Why you gotta ban wagon asian fighters lol


I know black guys and your crackhead ass isnt black thats for damn sure.

White boy talking about Dragon Ball,Marvel Comics,Soccer, gets purses as gifts,snitches to the mods and you want us to believe you're black, Get the fuck out here you inbred hillbilly mufucka :lol:

And Nobody is trying to sound hard snow flake, its not my problem that your albino ass is very sensitive and is catching feelings on a message board threatning to snicth like the sorry ass ****** that you are when things dont go your way.

As for the portuguese world champions there are none and will probably never be one am i supposed to give a shit about that? we have the second best player in the world in the most popular most played sport in the world and i think hes a cunt plus the guy is not from my family and has nothing to do with me so whatever he has achieved belongs to him cause unlike you i'm not a loser in real life that needs to take the achievements of guys that dont have nothing to do with you as your own achievements so you can have a little bit of self esteem, i bet you list Mayweather's resume on your CV when you apply for a job at Macdonalds or as janitor.:rofl


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Again Broner a welterweight mentioned in a thread about a middleweight
> 
> Sick lol?
> 
> If GGG were a black American he wouldnt be 31 years old and his best win being Macklin


If GGG were black you would be here slurping all over his cock.:deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Stop mentionning McEwan and Guerrero like they're some kind of top fighters. atsch McEwan was coming from a TKO loss and hasn't fought anybody of note before Andy Lee. Same goes for Guerrero, look at his fucking opponents. Wright was shot to shit so mentionning him is just as big of a joke. Legit middleweights my ass, his resume is just as poor as GGG so far but his skin is darker so it's OK for you to suck his dick. We know how you work now white kid.


Who said they were top fighters eurofag lol?

I said legit middeweights dumbass. Better than Rosado who got kod by Angulo in 2 rounds and Proksa who got beat up by Sergio Mora and a postal worker

I gave Golovkin props. Even if Macklin came in the ring shaking, he did his job

Stop being so sensitive boy. You been pissy since Arthur made Froch look like the second coming of Sugar Ray Leonard

Get some loose fitting jeans and chill


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> If GGG were black you would be here slurping all over his cock.:deal


Sexy Sergio is my favorite middleweight. Quillins my boy because hes from my hometown. Is sexy sergio black lol?

Like i said name one portugues world champ last years or get da fuck out my face bum


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Legit middleweights like Quillin are too affraid too share a same ring with him so yeah he has to take care of guys like Rosado who actually have BALLS. Sooner or later he'll humble Quillin's ass too, don't worry. :yep


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Legit middleweights like Quillin are too affraid too share a same ring with him so yeah he has to take care of guys like Rosado who actually have BALLS. Sooner or later he'll humble Quillin's ass too, don't worry. :yep


Quillin said be wanted the winner of GayGayGay and Macklin. Called him food

I dont think it gets made because of the GBP/showtime ve HBO split

Golovkins being groomed for an Andre Ward victim


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

did quillin lose his tooth by sucking dick?


anyway GGG is average meh


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Quillin said be wanted the winner of GayGayGay and Macklin. Called him food
> 
> I dont think it gets made because of the GBP/showtime ve HBO split
> 
> Golovkins being groomed for an Andre Ward victim


Funny he never expressed will to fight GGG before he joined HBO's side, don't you think so ? I do. What a fucking coincidence.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Sexy Sergio is my favorite middleweight. Quillins my boy because hes from my hometown. Is sexy sergio black lol?
> 
> Like i said name one portugues world champ last years or get da fuck out my face bum


Sexy Sergio is your boy cause you're a known ****** and is attracted to him and Quillin is your boy cause you're all about the big black cock, that whats in your mind 24/7.

Name me one thing you have achieved in boxing you albino fagboy?

All you do is live by what others have achieved?

We know you're a loser but as big a loser to the point where you have to live vicariously through others?

What a pathetic racist piece of shit.:lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> did quillin lose his tooth by sucking dick?
> 
> anyway GGG is average meh


I think he lost his tooth in a street fight at a shells gas station in grand rapids lol

Tell me, did Macklin come in that ring shook?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Why are you so quick to criticize his resume? :huh It's not as if everybody is rating him so highly due to his sterling win column, it's down to his clear ability and potential to be a brilliant middleweight. Honestly, who the fuck beats him at 160? Murray? Barker? Martinez? Geale? Quillin?

GGG takes 'em all.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Sexy Sergio is your boy cause you're a known ****** and is attracted to him and Quillin is your boy cause you're all about the big black cock, that whats in your mind 24/7.
> 
> Name me one thing you have achieved in boxing you albino fagboy?
> 
> ...


Yawn boring. If you want my approval you gotta come better than that.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Why are you so quick to criticize his resume? :huh It's not as if everybody is rating him so highly due to his sterling win column, it's down to his clear ability and potential to be a brilliant middleweight. Honestly, who the fuck beats him at 160? Murray? Barker? Martinez? Geale? Quillin?
> 
> GGG takes 'em all.


Poor resume and shit fans.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

michiganwarrior:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Funny he never expressed will to fight GGG before he joined HBO's side, don't you think so ? I do. What a fucking coincidence.


Thats because GayGayGay was fighting junior middleweights and last night you know what his purse was lol?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Again Broner a welterweight mentioned in a thread about a middleweight
> 
> Sick lol?
> 
> If GGG were a black American he wouldnt be 31 years old and his best win being Macklin


Yes sometimes you get sick and cant perfomr at your best ya know?
Did you ever do any sports? I dont think so because you would know that if you are sick you cant perform at your best.

Dont deny it. If GGG would be black you would hype him all day long.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yawn boring. If you want my approval you gotta come better than that.
> 
> Dont be mad UPS i hirin


Mad?

You're the one threatening to snitch snow flake.

We all know that if it wasnt for my ancestors your albino ass would still be in Nigeria eating flies for lunch. :yep


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Poor resume and shit fans.


Yeah, it's obvious his resume isn't amazing, but it's because he hasn't landed the big fights yet. As soon as the top middleweights actually get in the ring with him, he'll rack up the victories.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

From Russia said:


> michiganwarrior:


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats because GayGayGay was fighting junior middleweights and last night you know what his purse was lol?


He fought exactly two junior-middleweights, mate. He's only just reached the top level and you're slating him because he doesn't have a great resume. :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Yeah, it's obvious his resume isn't amazing, but it's because he hasn't landed the big fights yet. As soon as the top middleweights actually get in the ring with him, he'll rack up the victories.


Fair enough. We will see. I think he gets served to Andre Ward before he makes a huge run at middle though


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> He fought exactly two junior-middleweights, mate. He's only just reached the top level and you're slating him because he doesn't have a great resume. :lol:


Lol hes 31! Just now fought Macklin who's average.

If you dont want his resume to be criticized dont go around declarin him jndisputed middleweight champ and atg when he hasnt earned it


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

#TurboTeam

Money May*
Golovkin*

All you Good Boys need to simmer down and learn to like it. He's the real deal. :deal


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> A good fighter gonna be a good fighter regardless
> 
> Look at mexico.


the traditional mexican style is terrible for a boxer's health. if mexicans were more technical, they'd be doing much bigger things. mexico needs a better amateur program.


----------



## smjm089 (May 17, 2013)

:smile


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol hes 31! Just now fought Macklin who's average.
> 
> If you dont want his resume to be criticized dont go around declarin him jndisputed middleweight champ and atg when he hasnt earned it


Lets see if your butt buddy Kid Chocula has the guts to step in there with Golovkin.

Seeing how bitches from Grand Rapids behave i doubt.

A lot of bitchassness in that area of the US.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol hes 31! Just now fought Macklin who's average.
> 
> If you dont want his resume to be criticized dont go around declarin him jndisputed middleweight champ and atg when he hasnt earned it


Who the fuck is declaring him an ATG, or undisputed middleweight champion? :huh All I'm seeing his people proclaiming him as a fighter capable of becoming the man at middleweight. He almost certainly beats Martinez and company.

What the fuck does his age matter, by the way? Rigondeaux before beating Donaire was in his 30's; who was _his_ best win at the time? Quillin is 30, you seem to like him plenty, who the fuck has he beaten? N'dam N'Jikam and Guerrero are his top victories, heavily struggling with the former. Macklin is a better fighter than anybody Quillin has fought, clearly. He gave Sergio a difficult fight, even scoring a knockdown in the process. He could do fuck with Golovkin.

I'm not going to criticize Quillin for not piecing together an excellent win column at 30, because it makes no fuckin' sense. But it's double standards on your part.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

From Russia said:


> michiganwarrior:


Damn!
Dindt know he is that ugly.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Lets see if your butt buddy Kid Chocula has the guts to step in there with Golovkin.
> 
> Seeing how bitches from Grand Rapids behave i doubt.
> 
> A lot of bitchassness in that area of the US.


Fat Dan and Kid C replied to me on twitter and said they can't because of the networks.

Boxing sucks.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Who the fuck is declaring him an ATG, or undisputed middleweight champion? :huh All I'm seeing his people proclaiming him as a fighter capable of becoming the man at middleweight. He almost certainly beats Martinez and company.
> 
> What the fuck does his age matter, by the way? Rigondeaux before beating Donaire was in his 30's; who was _his_ best win at the time? Quillin is 30, you seem to like him plenty, who the fuck has he beaten? N'dam N'Jikam and Guerrero are his top victories, heavily struggling with the former.
> 
> I'm not going to criticize Quillin for not piecing together an excellent win column at 30, because it makes no fuckin' sense. But it's double standards on your part.


Lol quillin had 6 am fights, and was out 2 years with jnjury

He still has a superior resume to GayGayGay

How do you know he cleans out middleweight.

I assure you the other middles wont be pissing their pants before they set foot in the ring.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Damn!
> Dindt know he is that ugly.


Im 6'3 and a muscular 200. These fools wish i was ugly. I gets ladies, yall nuccas cant even see my side pieces.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Fat Dan and Kid C replied to me on twitter and said they can't because of the networks.
> 
> Boxing sucks.


Like i said. Golovkin will fight ward before kid chocolate


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Fat Dan and Kid C replied to me on twitter and said they can't because of the networks.
> 
> Boxing sucks.


Even if he could he wouldnt fight him.

I remember someone asking Chocula about Golovkin a while back and all he could say in a trembling voice was "but but but.... I'm from Grand Rapids we arent that brave" :lol:


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Outside of Martinez and even Sturm, all of the up and coming middleweights (Golovkin, Quillen, Geale, Chavez, N'jikam, Barker, etc.) have weak resumes.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol quillin had 6 am fights, and was out 2 years with jnjury
> 
> He still has a superior resume to GayGayGay
> 
> ...


I don't know for certain he cleans out middleweight, obviously. But again, who would you currently pick to beat him at 160? Nobody can do it, in my opinion.

As for resume, as I've stated already, he hasn't landed the big fights yet, and thus hasn't built up a hyper-impressive win column. He will, though. Macklin is better than anybody Kid Chocolate has fought, so far.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Even if he could he wouldnt fight him.
> 
> I remember someone asking Chocula about Golovkin a while back and all he could say in a trembling voice was "but but but.... I'm from Grand Rapids we arent that brave" :lol:


Stanley Ketchel/Joe Louis were from Michigan.

But yeah Golovkin needs to start carrying fighters because it's going to be harder and harder to get fights. Barker looked scared IMO, very interested in who he fights next. He could even move up and kick the shit out of Stieglitz. We'll see.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Im 6'3 and a muscular 200. These fools wish i was ugly. I gets ladies, yall nuccas cant even see my side pieces.


Pics or STFU.

Talk is cheap snow white.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Im 6'3 and a muscular 200. These fools wish i was ugly. I gets ladies, yall nuccas cant even see my side pieces.


The Bullshit detector is off the charts.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> I don't know for certain he cleans out middleweight, obviously. But again, who would you currently pick Ito beat him at 160? Nobody can do it, in my opinion.
> 
> As for resume, as I've stated already, he hasn't landed the big fights yet, and thus hasn't built up a hyper-impressive win column. He will, though. Macklin is better than anybody Kid Chocolate has fought, so far.


I said Macklin was better, until he came in the ring pissing himself. Im not certain he would beat Ndam now.

I think him vs KC is 50/50. KC is gonna hit back with force, not whatever Macklin was doing which certainly wasnt punching


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Im 6'3 and a muscular 200. These fools wish i was ugly. I gets ladies, yall nuccas cant even see my side pieces.


Stop lying. You are already exposed. I assume you are a white racist who use a other tactics for his hate. Instead of hating Blacks, you pretend to be Black and agitate the other users indirectly to hate Blacks. We saw your picture, you look like a fat racist with minority complex.

The best evidence was the thread you started on ESB, asking why you have an English name even though there aren't English people in your family. Some Black guy harmed you probably somehow and you wanted to let your hate out at the forum, addressing the topic slavery. It is known why Blacks have English names and you, who pretend to know so well about history, you ask that question??


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Stanley Ketchel/Joe Louis were from Michigan.
> 
> But yeah Golovkin needs to start carrying fighters because it's going to be harder and harder to get fights. Barker looked scared IMO, very interested in who he fights next. He could even move up and kick the shit out of Stieglitz. We'll see.


I know they were from Michigan.

But they werent from Grand Rapids, that shithole only produces cowards, ******* and crackheads sometimes like in the case of MichiganWarrior you can be all three.

Agree If Golovkin keeps destroying cats like this he will be avoided like the plague , he will be left facing the Brian Vera's of the world, average/journeyman fighters that dont have anything to lose and those guys wont take him to the height he wants to reach.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> Stop lying. You are already exposed. I assume you are a white racist who use a other tactics for his hate. Instead of hating Blacks, you pretend to be Black and agitate the other users indirectly to hate Blacks. We saw your picture, you look like a fat racist with minority complex.
> 
> The best evidence was the thread you started on ESB, asking why you have an English name even though there aren't English people in your family. Some Black guy harmed you probably somehow and you wanted to let your hate out at the forum, addressing the topic slavery. It is known why Blacks have English names and you, who pretend to know so well about history, you ask that question??


Cool story bro.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

MW if GGG was black


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol this is sad, the skinny jean wearin eurofags make me miss pugi, freddywak, asero, pacdbest and nem

Atleast they nuthugged a fighter with actually accomplishments


Peace!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> I know they were from Michigan.
> 
> But they werent from Grand Rapids, that shithole only produces cowards, ******* and crackheads sometimes like in the case of MichiganWarrior you can be all three.
> 
> Agree If Golovkin keeps destroying cats like this he will be avoided like the plague , he will be left facing the Brian Vera's of the world, average/journeyman fighters that dont have anything to lose and those guys wont take him to the height he wants to reach.


Golo is the goods. I can just tell. Shame he will have to be fucking about jumping up and down weights for fights.

Chavez Jr should be next. JR would be putting up a fight but he'd get stopped, eventually. I haven't been this excited about an up and comer since little Floyd won his belt at 130. Reminds me of a mixture of Chavez sr and Oscar. Great jab, powerful combinations and a calm demeanor.

I love him :lol:


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Stanley Ketchel/Joe Louis were from Michigan.
> 
> But yeah Golovkin needs to start carrying fighters because it's going to be harder and harder to get fights. Barker looked scared IMO, very interested in who he fights next. He could even move up and kick the shit out of Stieglitz. We'll see.


That would be a great fight IMO


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> Stop lying. You are already exposed. I assume you are a white racist who use a other tactics for his hate. Instead of hating Blacks, you pretend to be Black and agitate the other users indirectly to hate Blacks. We saw your picture, you look like a fat racist with minority complex.
> 
> The best evidence was the thread you started on ESB, asking why you have an English name even though there aren't English people in your family. Some Black guy harmed you probably somehow and you wanted to let your hate out at the forum, addressing the topic slavery. It is known why Blacks have English names and you, who pretend to know so well about history, you ask that question??


Funny I was just thinking this before.:deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> That would be a great fight IMO


For Golovkin it would be :ibutt!


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> For Golovkin it would be :ibutt!


Oh yeah GGG beats him but I think Stieglitz will make it a war for as long as it lasts.
I don't like the idea of GGG going up in weight, Ward and Froch both beat him in my opinion.
He isn't big enough


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

People stop wasting your times with this sad ass troll. Why do you do it? I never would respond to him. Just ignore this guy.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I said Macklin was better, until he came in the ring pissing himself. Im not certain he would beat Ndam now.
> 
> I think him vs KC is 50/50. KC is gonna hit back with force, not whatever Macklin was doing which certainly wasnt punching


Its always the same shit with this welfare abuser.

Before Canelo-Trout his sorry ass was all "Canelo is getting the BBC" usual racist shit from him after Canelo beat Trout's ass and send him back to some street corner this clown was full of excuses.

Before The Golovkin-Macklin fight it was "Macklin will give him hell" now Macklin was scared hes from europe(The land of his ancestors mind you).

This is the same guy that said Clottey beat Coto and that Cotto was shot but when Cotto signed to fight the rich coward from Grand Rapids all of a sudden not only was Cotto back in prime but he was better than ever.

Dont know how theres still posters that take this Kid Rock lookalike serious.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> Stop lying. You are already exposed. I assume you are a white racist who use a other tactics for his hate. Instead of hating Blacks, you pretend to be Black and agitate the other users indirectly to hate Blacks. We saw your picture, you look like a fat racist with minority complex.
> 
> The best evidence was the thread you started on ESB, asking why you have an English name even though there aren't English people in your family. Some Black guy harmed you probably somehow and you wanted to let your hate out at the forum, addressing the topic slavery. It is known why Blacks have English names and you, who pretend to know so well about history, you ask that question??


:deal


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol this is sad, the skinny jean wearin eurofags make me miss pugi, freddywak, asero, pacdbest and nem
> 
> Atleast they nuthugged a fighter with actually accomplishments
> 
> Peace!





MichiganWarrior said:


> Ummm whatever
> 
> Talk serious boxing or im gonna report you to thr mods


crycrycrycrycry

So much bitchassness in one guy or girl whatever the fuck he or she is.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Dazl1212 said:


> MW if GGG was black


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Golo is the goods. I can just tell. Shame he will have to be fucking about jumping up and down weights for fights.
> 
> Chavez Jr should be next. JR would be putting up a fight but he'd get stopped, eventually. I haven't been this excited about an up and comer since little Floyd won his belt at 130. Reminds me of a mixture of Chavez sr and Oscar. Great jab, powerful combinations and a calm demeanor.
> 
> I love him :lol:


The dude is a stone cold killer, his demeanor inside the ring reminds me a bit of Carlos Monzon :yikes


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats because GayGayGay was fighting junior middleweights and last night you know what his purse was lol?


"GayGayGay". How mature.. :rolleyes


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

I think we should start a petition for MW to have to spar GGG and call him GayGayGay beforehand


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

michiganwarrior getting his white ass owned.

I dont like GGG either and I was almost thinking of siding with ****** but I realized how stupid that would make me look.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Oh yeah GGG beats him but I think Stieglitz will make it a war for as long as it lasts.
> I don't like the idea of GGG going up in weight, Ward and Froch both beat him in my opinion.
> He isn't big enough


Stieglitz is in a war in every fight he has. He would get stopped. Stieglitz dont has a bad chin how People say he has (only stopped by good Punchers) but his defense was always a big Problem. He is better now but Golovkin will stop him.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Relentless said:


> michiganwarrior getting his white ass owned.
> 
> I dont like GGG either and I was almost thinking of siding with ****** but I realized how stupid that would make me look.


:lol::lol:


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> MW if GGG was black


:lol:


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Relentless said:


> michiganwarrior getting his white ass owned.
> 
> I dont like GGG either and I was almost thinking of siding with ****** but I realized how stupid that would make me look.


How can you not like GGG? :think
I agree he maybe is a little bit unproven but his fights are entertaining while they last


Berliner said:


> Stieglitz is in a war in every fight he has. He would get stopped. Stieglitz dont has a bad chin how People say he has (only stopped by good Punchers) but his defense was always a big Problem. He is better now but Golovkin will stop him.


Stieglitz will lose but the fans will win :good


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Dazl1212 said:


> How can you not like GGG? :think
> I agree he maybe is a little bit unproven but his fights are entertaining while they last
> 
> Stieglitz will lose but the fans will win :good


Ok I dont not like him but I think he gets too much hype for not accomplishing much.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats because GayGayGay was fighting junior middleweights and last night you know what his purse was lol?


Why do you care about purses and fighters' fans ? Are you a fucking fan of boxing or a fan of purses ? You're such a douchebag. :yep Plus whatever the fuck his purse was I bet you'll never come close to make that much money in one year let alone one night.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Ok I dont not like him but I think he gets too much hype for not accomplishing much.


That's fair really, I mean people suggesting he could beat Ward or Froch are just getting too caught up in the hype


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol hes 31! Just now fought Macklin who's average.
> 
> If you dont want his resume to be criticized dont go around declarin him jndisputed middleweight champ and atg when he hasnt earned it


Well weren't you a fan of Martinez ? :think He was 34 when he fought Kermit Cintron .... What do you want to tell us about that one ?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Blanco said:


> You only think its inappropriate cause he's talking about a fighter whom you like and respect, if somebody here calls Amir Khan a "a glass jawed fraud" you wouldn't give two shits about it.
> 
> @JamieC if you dislike how the forum is currently then why did CHB posters relentlessly pursue ESB posters for over the past year?....you guys wanted ESB posters to come here and now that they did all you original members do is complain on how you miss the "old days" when the site was "good".


because there were good posters on ESB, but the general forum was notorious for being 99% shit, and a lot have come over. Generally we wanted more Brit forum/Aussie/Classic/MMA and Lounge posters from ESB as a rule, we had a reputation as a quality forum that wouldn't stand trolling. Now the main forum on here is going to shit and I wish the mods would clamp down on the shit posters and hand out bans.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> the traditional mexican style is terrible for a boxer's health. if mexicans were more technical, they'd be doing much bigger things. mexico needs a better amateur program.


Mexico is getting poorly underserved here.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Well weren't you a fan of Martinez ? :think He was 34 when he fought Kermit Cintron .... What do you want to tell us about that one ?


I wasnt a giant ****** like you and the rest of the Gay fans, I allowed Martinez to prove himself.

But then again im a Mayweather fan, if i was a fan of failures like arthur abraham maybe id get giddy over lil shit too


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> *I wasnt a giant ******* like you and the rest of the Gay fans, I allowed Martinez to prove himself.
> 
> But then again im a Mayweather fan, if i was a fan of failures like arthur abraham maybe id get giddy over lil shit too


I stopped reading here as it's already BS. We all know you're a giant ******. And that little purse, it's not your girlfriend's parent who offered you but your boyfriend's. I hope you'll come out of the closet soon, son. For being a white trash AND a ******.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> I stopped reading here as it's already BS. We all know you're a giant ******. And that little purse, it's not your girlfriend's parent who offered you but your boyfriend's. I hope you'll come out of the closet soon, son. For being a white trash AND a ******.


Lol


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol


:yep


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Tyler-Durden said:


> I stopped reading here as it's already BS. We all know you're a giant ******. And that little purse, it's not your girlfriend's parent who offered you but your boyfriend's. I hope you'll come out of the closet soon, son. For being a white trash AND a ******.


Nicely done :yep


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I wasnt a giant ****** like you and the rest of the Gay fans, I allowed Martinez to prove himself.


Floored. By Murray.


----------



## bailey (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> SHIT!
> 
> Ouma
> Proska
> ...


It is fair to say that he hasnt yet beaten a real top MW. Not sure if he is having trouble getting match ups or what that reason is. There are good fights out there for him in Martinez, Chavez, Quillin, Geale, Sturm. When he beats one of those names he will be doing well.
His resume isnt terrible with Macklin and Proksa, but many have already made fantasy threads. 
It will be easier to judge Golovkin after he has secured a few big names. I recall Lemieux being spoken about in a similar way when he was 25-0 24KOs


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bailey said:


> It is fair to say that he hasnt yet beaten a real top MW. Not sure if he is having trouble getting match ups or what that reason is. There are good fights out there for him in Martinez, Chavez, Quillin, Geale, Sturm. When he beats one of those names he will be doing well.
> His resume isnt terrible with Macklin and Proksa, but many have already made fantasy threads.
> It will be easier to judge Golovkin after he has secured a few big names. I recall Lemieux being spoken about in a similar way when he was 25-0 24KOs


Well said Bailey as always


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Nicely done :yep


Stop cheerleading ******.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Stop cheerleading ******.


This from a notorious male groupie go back to sucking cock you purse wearing cabana boy.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Well said Bailey as always





MichiganWarrior said:


> Stop cheerleading ******.


:deal:deal:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Bogo chill before i come to new york and fuck your lil colombian ass up capice?


You stay put, I can't afford both your hospital bills and a battery charge on my record.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bailey said:


> It is fair to say that he hasnt yet beaten a real top MW. Not sure if he is having trouble getting match ups or what that reason is. There are good fights out there for him in Martinez, Chavez, Quillin, Geale, Sturm. When he beats one of those names he will be doing well.
> His resume isnt terrible with Macklin and Proksa, but many have already made fantasy threads.
> It will be easier to judge Golovkin after he has secured a few big names. I recall Lemieux being spoken about in a similar way when he was 25-0 24KOs


Cant really compare Lemieux with GGG though. Lemieux is a banger with power, GGG is an offensive force of nature. GGG has a huge amateur background including world champ and olympic silver medalist while Lemieux was stopped in the second round in the first fight of amateurs worlds.


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

bailey said:


> It is fair to say that he hasnt yet beaten a real top MW. Not sure if he is having trouble getting match ups or what that reason is. There are good fights out there for him in Martinez, Chavez, Quillin, Geale, Sturm. When he beats one of those names he will be doing well.
> His resume isnt terrible with Macklin and Proksa, but many have already made fantasy threads.
> It will be easier to judge Golovkin after he has secured a few big names. I recall Lemieux being spoken about in a similar way when he was 25-0 24KOs


Proksa and especially Macklin are better than anyone Lemieux ever beat. Macklin knocked out Alcine early as a comeback fight. Same guy who had just beaten Lemieux.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You stay put, I can't afford both your hospital bills and a battery charge on my record.


:rofl


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> :rofl


poor michi gets owned every time, haha


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

From Russia said:


> poor michi gets owned every time, haha


There's a good reason for this... he's a tool.
I think I'm on his ignore list :smile


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

an people wonder why we like the old school fighters turbo. boxing does suck, its just a soap opera now


turbotime said:


> Fat Dan and Kid C replied to me on twitter and said they can't because of the networks.
> 
> Boxing sucks.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

nothing gets accomplished in 90 percent of the divisions today.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Well he's not black so we will totally pretend he's a ATG.


Its the other way around actually.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

JamieC said:


> because there were good posters on ESB, but the general forum was notorious for being 99% shit, and a lot have come over. *Generally we wanted more Brit forum/Aussie/*Classic/MMA and Lounge posters from ESB as a rule, we had a reputation as a quality forum that wouldn't stand trolling. Now the main forum on here is going to shit and I wish the mods would clamp down on the shit posters and hand out bans.


These big bad Amewicans are destroying our fowum cry:cry

Stop being a complaining ****** for once in your forum posting life.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Bladerunner said:


> :deal:deal:lol:


Ownage. :rofl Damn MW's getting owned left and right here, what a massacre.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Fat Dan and Kid C replied to me on twitter and said they can't because of the networks.
> 
> Boxing sucks.


typical... :-(


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Golovkins coming from overseas so he takes what he can get. He's only had what? 9 months of American exposure? 


He'll be fighting the best soon.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Ownage. :rofl Damn MW's getting owned left and right here, what a massacre.


Lol tight pants lookin like eddie munster, i posted this thread on a friday, look how huge it already is

I got you no marks mad off everything i say.

You and bladerunner are 2 of my many side pieces.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> There's a good reason for this... he's a tool.
> I think I'm on his ignore list :smile


You aint on my ignore list Opie. Youre a no mark, its funny sayin shit like that and losers like you take pride in it that a poster of my esteem can remember your name


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> an people wonder why we like the old school fighters turbo. boxing does suck, its just a soap opera now


I know mate. Its hard to even discuss these 'fighters'


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You aint on my ignore list Opie. Youre a no mark, its funny sayin shit like that and losers like you take pride in it that a poster of my esteem can remember your name


Michigan warrior day out








:lol: He's been gulaged


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Blanco said:


> These big bad Amewicans are destroying our fowum cry:cry
> 
> Stop being a complaining ****** for once in your forum posting life.


well as a rule the Americans are on average shitter posters :good once in my posting life? when have I moaned before? why don't you set up your own forum if you want all the shit posters?


----------



## bailey (Jun 9, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Cant really compare Lemieux with GGG though. Lemieux is a banger with power, GGG is an offensive force of nature. GGG has a huge amateur background including world champ and olympic silver medalist while Lemieux was stopped in the second round in the first fight of amateurs worlds.


I didnt compare them, but pointed that people got excited about another big punching MW who went 25-0 with 24 KOs (Lemieux). When Lemieux fought someone who took his punches things changed. We dont know how Golovkin will fair until he fights someone who can take his shots and I am surprised people thought Macklin would be able to.



NoNeck said:


> Proksa and especially Macklin are better than anyone Lemieux ever beat. Macklin knocked out Alcine early as a comeback fight. Same guy who had just beaten Lemieux.


I dont disagree with that, but lets not get too excited about beating Proksa who was beaten by Hope and Macklin who was beaten by Facey.

My point is that although he may show great promise, he has yet to beat a top MW

I dont think this era is as strong as the era of yesterday.
I like what I have seen of Golovkin, but he has yet to beat a real top MW and I dont think this era is as strong as the era that had Holmes, Joppy, Hopkins, Echoles, Eastman, Krajnc, Daniels, Cherifi, Simon and co.
I dont think Golovkin would just steam role over 2001 versions of Hopkins, Eastman, Simon, Holmes, yet in this era I wouldnt be shocked if he KOd any of the current top MWs.


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

Simon fought at 54 tho.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopkins era was no great shakes tbh besides from him, this era is better in the quality and quantity of talent overall.


----------



## bailey (Jun 9, 2013)

NoNeck said:


> Simon fought at 54 tho.


He won world titles at LMW and MW beating Cherifi and undefeated Krajnc


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

Personally, I think the Abraham, Hopkins, Taylor, Sturm, Pavlik era was better.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

NoNeck said:


> Personally, I think the Abraham, Hopkins, Taylor, Sturm, Pavlik era was better.


:deal

Throw in peak Miranda, Zuniga, Spinks, Ouma, Winky, and others for good measure too.

Along with Duddy and Andy Lee, several more..... MW was HOT in the mid 00's.


----------

